# Name The Movie - Back in Time



## Luigi F Mario (May 1, 2009)

*Welcome to the latest round of "Name the Movie".*

Name the Movie is a friendly forum game where we will be posting images from films and asking for you to identify them.
Those who identify them correctly will then have twelve hours to post a film of their own choosing.

For this round, the film you post needs to be "set in the past".  The film has to be set before 1945/WWII, if it is a film from before 1945 it must be set in the past relative to it's release.  If the film is only partially set in the past, but the majority is in the present/future thats a no go (ex. The Fountain).  If it is only partially set in the present/future but the majority is set in the past then that's all good (ex. Back to The Future III).


*Round details:*

Round start : May 1st
Round end: June 1st
Judge: Luigi F Mario

The other normal rules are still in effect.  pingy has summarized them beautifully:

If you successfully name the movie, please post your own image, and then send the answer to your entry to the 'Temper who posted the image you correctly identified. This previous poster will not be allowed to guess your image and will help us to know when a movie has been correctly identified.
We ask that you do not 'hotlink' to images hosted by other websites. Rather you should rename the image, and reload it to your own personal image host, such as Photobucket or Imageshack.
We also like it when people keep the scores and 'movies shown this round' list updated,
but there's no penalty for forgetting this step.

A comprehensive listing of the rules can be found in this thread.

Any issues or complaints should be brought up in the discussion thread or sent directly to the judge.



Spoiler: Detailed Rules of the Game



One person posts a screenshot of a film, relevant to the theme of the round, making sure it isn't impossible to guess (ie include either a lead character or make it a renowned/significant scene)....or too easy. When a successful guess has been made and confirmed to be correct by the poster of the image, the person who guessed successfully posts the next screenshot and sends a PM to the forum member whose image they guessed correctly. This allows them to judge the guesses for that particular image in your absence. When confirming a film the score table must be updated with the new scores. So, if you're going to make a guess and following that post a snapshot please ensure that you check back every so often to see if someone named your movie correctly or to check if your guess was correct so that the game isn't held up too long. Try not to repeat movies, especially the same scene...

"Hit and Run" revision:

If someone posts a correct guess and doesn't come back to post a new picture within 12 hours then it becomes a do-over. The turn reverts back to the previous player who posted a pic, that player posts a new pic and PMs the previous player again. The first time someone does it they just get a warning, the next time they do it the points get removed to stop habit forming.




Lets get started already!


----------



## Luigi F Mario (May 1, 2009)

*thread theme music:*


----------



## Szyslak (May 1, 2009)

Nice job on the thread LFM.

_Kingdom of Heaven_


----------



## Luigi F Mario (May 1, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> _Kingdom of Heaven_




Syzslak off to a good start!

*Scores*

*Syzslak: 1*





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven


----------



## Szyslak (May 1, 2009)

Quick question, are we including movies set in WWII?

Next up:


----------



## trueislander (May 1, 2009)

Amistad


----------



## Szyslak (May 1, 2009)

trueislander said:
			
		

> Amistad


Correct!  Welcome to the game (and to GBAtemp)!

Scores

*trueislander: 1*
Szyslak: 1




Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad


----------



## p1ngpong (May 2, 2009)

Luigi if trueislander hasnt posted a film by the time you see this you should post one in his place.


----------



## Luigi F Mario (May 2, 2009)




----------



## El-ahrairah (May 3, 2009)

Robin Hood: Men in Tights


----------



## Luigi F Mario (May 3, 2009)

El-ahrairah said:
			
		

> Robin Hood: Men in Tights



correct!

Scores

*El-ahrairah: 1*
trueislander: 1
Szyslak: 1




Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights


----------



## El-ahrairah (May 3, 2009)

Ok, here goes!


----------



## trueislander (May 3, 2009)

Sorry, didn't mean to seem flakey.  My ISP has been down for the past 24hrs.  Needless to say I'm not off to a very good start with you guys.


3:10 to Yuma

I did have a screenshot ready BTW.


----------



## El-ahrairah (May 3, 2009)

Correct! 

Guess its up to the judges if you can jump back in.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 3, 2009)

El-ahrairah said:
			
		

> Correct!
> 
> Guess its up to the judges if you can jump back in.



You should update the scores when someone gets the film right, and also include the IMDB link for it in the spoiler box for movies posted.

Also can you guys read the rules of the game in the OP. Technically even though Luigi posted the film you got right, it should have been you and trueislander who were supposed to confirm the next players guess. So I dont know if trueislander should get a point. That will be up to Luigi to decide.


----------



## Luigi F Mario (May 3, 2009)

since i posted for trueislander, El-ahrairah pmed me the answer to the last film.  Therefore the judges were me and El-ahrairah, the point counts!

Scores

*trueislander: 2*
El-ahrairah: 1
Szyslak: 1




Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma


----------



## p1ngpong (May 4, 2009)

Luigi F Mario said:
			
		

> since i posted for trueislander, El-ahrairah pmed me the answer to the last film.  Therefore the judges were me and El-ahrairah, the point counts!



Cool, I wont argue with your decision Luigi. I think if you have to do this again though, you should PM the person who didnt post a pic with the answer, and ask them not to take a guess. That will avoid people getting an extra go when they shouldnt.


----------



## Szyslak (May 4, 2009)

So we're still waiting for trueislander to post up a movie, correct?


----------



## p1ngpong (May 4, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> So we're still waiting for trueislander to post up a movie, correct?



Yeah thats right.


----------



## Luigi F Mario (May 4, 2009)

LOL


Scores

El-ahrairah: 1
Szyslak: 1
*trueislander: 1*




Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma




next:


----------



## Blood Fetish (May 4, 2009)

Hunchback of Notre Dame


----------



## Luigi F Mario (May 4, 2009)

Correct!


Scores

*Blood Fetish: 1*
El-ahrairah: 1
Szyslak: 1
trueislander: 1




Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame


----------



## p1ngpong (May 4, 2009)

Finally the games moving a little, good call on trueislander btw.


----------



## Blood Fetish (May 4, 2009)

Next:


----------



## Szyslak (May 4, 2009)

Kurosawa's classic: _Seven Samurai_


----------



## Blood Fetish (May 4, 2009)

Mmmm not sure if I post the answer or not, but yes. You are correct, sir. If I wasn't supposed to say that then please forget you saw this post.

Scores

Blood Fetish: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
*Szyslak: 2*
trueislander: 1


----------



## Luigi F Mario (May 4, 2009)

Scores

*Szyslak: 2*
Blood Fetish: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1




Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai


----------



## Szyslak (May 4, 2009)

Yeah, Blood Fetish, the person who posts the pic is the one who should post if the guess is correct or not.  You should also PM the answer to the person that posted the previous movie, so they can confirm if you're not around.  

For example, I'll PM the answer for this one to you, and either one of us can tell people that guess if they are correct or not. (and update scores).  In short, you're doing it right so far.   

Next film:


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2009)

Troy?


----------



## Szyslak (May 4, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Troy?


Correct!  Welcome to the board mate. 

Scores

Szyslak: 2
Blood Fetish: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
*TrolleyDave: 1*




Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2009)

Cheers Syzzie mate!  I don't know what it is but every time I see a picture from that period I just want to say Clash of the Titans! lol

Picking a film for this rounds harder then it sounds!  Expect lot's of Hong Kong cinema films from me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next up :


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 5, 2009)

Well, this round certainly won't be my forte'....

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon?


----------



## Szyslak (May 5, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Well, this round certainly won't be my forte'....
> 
> Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon?


Nope.  Correct country though.


----------



## Lazycus (May 5, 2009)

"House of Flying Daggers"


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 5, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> "House of Flying Daggers"



That's the one!

Scores

Szyslak: 2
Blood Fetish: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
*Lazycus: 1*



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 5, 2009)

Sooo, what do I get for getting the country right?

*grabby hands* Gimme.


----------



## Szyslak (May 6, 2009)

It's not like Lazycus to take this long.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wonder what's up.


----------



## Lazycus (May 6, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Sooo, what do I get for getting the country right?
> 
> *grabby hands* Gimme.
> 
> ...



Apologies for the delay, hopefully the low difficulty makes up for it.


----------



## Szyslak (May 6, 2009)

Ah _Glory_.  One of the best.


----------



## Lazycus (May 6, 2009)

Yeah, maybe that was too easy.
Scores

*Szyslak: 3*
Blood Fetish: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Lazycus: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory


----------



## Szyslak (May 6, 2009)

Another easy one to keep things rolling:


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2009)

Gladiator?


----------



## Szyslak (May 6, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Gladiator


Correct!  I'm pretty sure TD could take that guy, tigers and all!

Scores

Szyslak: 3
*TrolleyDave: 2*
Blood Fetish: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Lazycus: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator


----------



## Luigi F Mario (May 6, 2009)

_Roads?  Where we're going we don't need roads._



-Luigi F Mario


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Another easy one to keep things rolling:



Why do you think I recognized the shot, originally I was the stunt man in the shot and they used real tigers but the tigers made a snarky comment so I had to knock 'em out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next up, an easy one :


----------



## Blood Fetish (May 6, 2009)

The Last Samurai


----------



## Szyslak (May 6, 2009)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> The Last Samurai


Correct!

Scores

Szyslak: 3
TrolleyDave: 2
*Blood Fetish: 2*
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Lazycus: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai



P.S. please PM the answer to your pic to Trolley Dave.  Cheers.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2009)

Cheers Syzzie mate!


----------



## Blood Fetish (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Luigi F Mario (May 6, 2009)

The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly ^ ?






-Luigi F Mario


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2009)

Luigi F Mario said:
			
		

> The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly ^ ?



Scores

Szyslak: 3
TrolleyDave: 2
Blood Fetish: 2
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Lazycus: 1
*Luigi F Mario: 1*



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly


----------



## Luigi F Mario (May 7, 2009)

-Luigi F Mario


----------



## Blood Fetish (May 7, 2009)

I have no idea what that could be.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 7, 2009)

*takes a blind swing*

The Other Boleyn Girl?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 7, 2009)

The Prestige?


----------



## Luigi F Mario (May 7, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> The Prestige?



Correct!  welcome to the game Splych!


Scores

Szyslak: 3
TrolleyDave: 2
Blood Fetish: 2
*tinymonkeyt: 1*
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Lazycus: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 7, 2009)

Oh, right, sorry my turn. I'm new at this -.-





P.S. Not sure if it's okay. I mean, yeah, it's before the 1945s. If it's not, I can always change.
P.P.S. For the next theme of movies, can we do like..modern? -.- I hardly know any of these..


----------



## Lazycus (May 7, 2009)

"The Importance of Being Earnest"


----------



## Luigi F Mario (May 7, 2009)

Movin on up


Scores

Szyslak: 3
*Lazycus: 2*
TrolleyDave: 2
Blood Fetish: 2
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
[url"=http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0278500/"]The Importance of Being Earnest[/url]



@tinyt  if you want to suggest themes for the next round please do!  just head on over to the suggestion thread.

for anyone who is having trouble thinking of movies they have seen that are set in the past here is a rather large list of "Period Dramas".


-Luigi F Mario


----------



## p1ngpong (May 7, 2009)

So who is going to replace Luigi as the judge?

I vote for Szyslak myself!


----------



## Szyslak (May 7, 2009)

What the hell happened?  I'm guessing it was just The Worst / Tempest again?  Shame too, he was doing a good job.  



			
				pingy said:
			
		

> I vote for Szyslak myself!


 But mom, I don't want to come in yet.  I'm having fun playing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   j/k I can do it unless someone else really wants to.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 9, 2009)

I second Szyslak.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 9, 2009)

I third Vulpes!


----------



## Szyslak (May 9, 2009)

Alright, we're waiting on a movie from Lazycus, who should be PMing his answer to tinymonkeyt.


----------



## Lazycus (May 10, 2009)

I agree, but I think Szyslak is both honest and smart enough that he can be a judge and participant.

What did Luigi F Worstio do this time?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 10, 2009)

Not trying to be a dick here,
but shouldn't we take the out-of-game portion to the discussion thread?

(Yeah, I forgot protocol too.)


EDIT: Crap. Forgot to post my answer.
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 10, 2009)

Oh, I didn't know I had to do the score thing -.-
Here ya go.

Scores

Szyslak: 3
TrolleyDave: 2
Blood Fetish: 2
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Lazycus: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1
*Vulpes Abnocto: 1*



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
The Importance of Being Earnest
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Man18 (May 10, 2009)

Lol.


I forgot about the movie topic.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 10, 2009)

One of the greatest comedies of all time, The History Of The World, Pt 1.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 10, 2009)

_It's good to be the King!_


May Dom DeLuise rest in peace.

Scores

*TrolleyDave: 3*
Szyslak: 3
Blood Fetish: 2
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Lazycus: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
The Importance of Being Earnest
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
History of the World: Part 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 10, 2009)

"Knight take queen... Bishop take queen... Rook take queen... Everybody take the queen!"

Next up :


----------



## p1ngpong (May 10, 2009)

Army of Darkness, love that film!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 10, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Army of Darkness, love that film!



As Vulpes put in a pm to me, "This is my BOOMSTICK"!  Love it as well, I've got the proper directors cut imported from Hong Kong.  The ones on the R1/R2 DVDs have a few minutes missing (even though they say they're the directors cut) and the picture is mint, not like the crappy print that's on the R1/R2 versions.

Scores

TrolleyDave: 3
Szyslak: 3
Blood Fetish: 2
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Lazycus: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1 (R.I.P.)
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
*p1ngpong*: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
The Importance of Being Earnest
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
History of the World: Part 1
Army of Darkness


----------



## p1ngpong (May 10, 2009)

Next film!






edit: what extras has it got Dave? I saw a crazy version where he sleeps too long and wakes up to find a destroyed London.


----------



## Lazycus (May 11, 2009)

Hey, why did Tiny dock me a point?


----------



## Man18 (May 11, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> Hey, why did Tiny dock me a point?


either u took 2 long to post a movie or it was an accident.


so update the correct scores.


----------



## Szyslak (May 11, 2009)

Man18 said:
			
		

> Lazycus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure tiny didn't do it on purpose, and there was definitely no reason to take away a point.  The site was down for much of that time.

Scores

TrolleyDave: 3
Szyslak: 3
Lazycus: 2
Blood Fetish: 2
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
p1ngpong: 1

p1ngpong's movie is still up for guessing.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 11, 2009)

Oh, sorry about that Lazycus. I probably copied the scores wrong. Mah bad.


----------



## Man18 (May 11, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Next film!
> 
> edit: what extras has it got Dave?* I saw a crazy version where he sleeps too long and wakes up to find a destroyed London.*


*Directors cut. In the end of the film he has to take 6 drops to make him sleep to bring him back to his time period but in the directors cut he takes drop 3 twice because he hears a noise that spooks him. I have the special edition with the directors cut on my shelf bitch.*


----------



## Szyslak (May 11, 2009)

The movie looks like_ Alexander_.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2009)

Man18 said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that's correct Syzzie mate!

Scores

*Szyslak: 4*
TrolleyDave: 3
Lazycus: 2
Blood Fetish: 2
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
p1ngpong: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
The Importance of Being Earnest
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
History of the World: Part 1
Army of Darkness
Alexander


----------



## Szyslak (May 11, 2009)

Next movie:


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 11, 2009)

Doctor Zhivago? (sp?)


----------



## Szyslak (May 11, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Doctor Zhivago? (sp?)


Nailed it.  Spelling and all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores

Szyslak: 4
TrolleyDave: 3
Lazycus: 2
Blood Fetish: 2
*Vulpes Abnocto: 2*
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1
p1ngpong: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
The Importance of Being Earnest
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
History of the World: Part 1
Army of Darkness
Alexander
Doctor Zhivago


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 11, 2009)




----------



## p1ngpong (May 12, 2009)

Is it "oh brother where art thou" ?


----------



## Szyslak (May 12, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Is it "oh brother where art thou" ?


It is indeed.

Scores

Szyslak: 4
TrolleyDave: 3
Lazycus: 2
Blood Fetish: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
*p1ngpong: 2*
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1




Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
The Importance of Being Earnest
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
History of the World: Part 1
Army of Darkness
Alexander
Doctor Zhivago
O Brother, Where Art Thou?


----------



## p1ngpong (May 12, 2009)

Next film!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2009)

I think we need another pic or a hint p1ngy mate!


----------



## p1ngpong (May 13, 2009)

You took a stand Dave, I delivered.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2009)

It's on the tip of my tongue I can't quite remember the names1 Damn you p1ngy!  I'd check on IMDB but then I feel like I'm cheating.

edit : Plunket and Maclean!


----------



## p1ngpong (May 13, 2009)

Correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores

Szyslak: 4
*TrolleyDave: 4*
Lazycus: 2
Blood Fetish: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
p1ngpong: 2
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1




Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
The Importance of Being Earnest
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
History of the World: Part 1
Army of Darkness
Alexander
Doctor Zhivago
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Plunkett & Macleane


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2009)

Great film!

Next up :


----------



## Szyslak (May 13, 2009)

Ah, cute little deadly Cub.  I think that's from _Shogun Assassin_, but I'm sure it could be a different Lone Wolf movie.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 13, 2009)

Yes Shogun Assassin, you are correct!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Scores


*Szyslak: 5*
TrolleyDave: 4
Lazycus: 2
Blood Fetish: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
p1ngpong: 2
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1




Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
The Importance of Being Earnest
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
History of the World: Part 1
Army of Darkness
Alexander
Doctor Zhivago
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Plunkett & Macleane
Shogun Assassin


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2009)

Cheers p1ngy!


----------



## Szyslak (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Szyslak (May 14, 2009)

New pic, same movie:


----------



## p1ngpong (May 15, 2009)

Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Lawrence of Arabia



You are correct good sir!

Scores


Szyslak: 5
TrolleyDave: 4
*p1ngpong: 3*
Lazycus: 2
Blood Fetish: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1




Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
The Importance of Being Earnest
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
History of the World: Part 1
Army of Darkness
Alexander
Doctor Zhivago
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Plunkett & Macleane
Shogun Assassin
Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## p1ngpong (May 15, 2009)

Next film!


----------



## Blood Fetish (May 15, 2009)

Gandhi.


----------



## Szyslak (May 15, 2009)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Gandhi.


I am forced to submit to your non-violent answer campaign, and award you the point that you and your people have fought so hard to attain.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores

Szyslak: 5
TrolleyDave: 4
p1ngpong: 3
*Blood Fetish: 3*
Lazycus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1




Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
The Importance of Being Earnest
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
History of the World: Part 1
Army of Darkness
Alexander
Doctor Zhivago
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Plunkett & Macleane
Shogun Assassin
Lawrence of Arabia
Gandhi


----------



## Blood Fetish (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Lee79 (May 15, 2009)

The Seventh Seal?


----------



## Blood Fetish (May 15, 2009)

Mmm maybe that was too easy.

Scores

Szyslak: 5
TrolleyDave: 4
p1ngpong: 3
Blood Fetish: 3
Lazycus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
*Lee79: 1*
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1





Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
The Importance of Being Earnest
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
History of the World: Part 1
Army of Darkness
Alexander
Doctor Zhivago
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Plunkett & Macleane
Shogun Assassin
Lawrence of Arabia
Gandhi
The Seventh Seal


----------



## Lee79 (May 15, 2009)

One of my fave 80's films.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 15, 2009)

Lee79 said:
			
		

> One of my fave 80's films.



The films in this round have to be set from the time period of 1945 or earlier. Plus you should really only post one screenshot. Could you post another film please.


----------



## Lee79 (May 16, 2009)

ok that film was Silver Bullet but I am sure some of the past enters films have not been before 1945? Edit: oh I see *set *before 1945  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: last one was too hard so posted new one!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2009)

The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas?


----------



## Lee79 (May 16, 2009)

Yeah.

Scores

Szyslak: 5
*TrolleyDave: 5*
p1ngpong: 3
Blood Fetish: 3
Lazycus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
Lee79: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2009)

^^ You forgot to include the IMDB list.

Next up :


----------



## Blood Fetish (May 16, 2009)

Mongo only pawn in game of life.

Blazing Saddles.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2009)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Mongo only pawn in game of life.
> 
> Blazing Saddles.



Correct! On both accounts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores

Szyslak: 5
rolleyDave: 5
*Blood Fetish: 4*
p1ngpong: 3
Lazycus: 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
Lee79: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
The Importance of Being Earnest
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
History of the World: Part 1
Army of Darkness
Alexander
Doctor Zhivago
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Plunkett & Macleane
Shogun Assassin
Lawrence of Arabia
Gandhi
The Seventh Seal
The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas
Blazing Saddles


----------



## Blood Fetish (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 16, 2009)

Amadeus

_Now Adonis must lay down his charms!"_


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Amadeus
> 
> _Now Adonis must lay down his charms!"_



"Your Majesty, I'm a vulgar man, but I can assure you, Vulpes answer is not wrong!"

BF said he'll probably be away this weekend so PM your answer to me Vulpes.

Scores

Szyslak: 5
TrolleyDave: 5
Blood Fetish: 4
*Vulpes Abnocto: 3*
p1ngpong: 3
Lazycus: 2
Lee79: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
The Importance of Being Earnest
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
History of the World: Part 1
Army of Darkness
Alexander
Doctor Zhivago
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Plunkett & Macleane
Shogun Assassin
Lawrence of Arabia
Gandhi
The Seventh Seal
The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas
Blazing Saddles
Amadeus


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Szyslak (May 17, 2009)

I'm going to guess Robinson Crusoe, the 1950's version.

[edit] nah, that can't be right.  How about a hint?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 17, 2009)

Well, you're right about one thing:
It's not Robinson Crusoe.

Let's see if this helps.







Spoiler: For an additional hint,



 see my custom member title. 
The guy who said those words is also the guy standing at the gallows.


----------



## Lazycus (May 18, 2009)

"Goin' South"


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 18, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> "Goin' South"



That's the one!

Scores

Szyslak: 5
TrolleyDave: 5
Blood Fetish: 4
*Lazycus: 3*
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
p1ngpong: 3
Lee79: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
The Importance of Being Earnest
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
History of the World: Part 1
Army of Darkness
Alexander
Doctor Zhivago
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Plunkett & Macleane
Shogun Assassin
Lawrence of Arabia
Gandhi
The Seventh Seal
The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas
Blazing Saddles
Amadeus
Goin' South


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 18, 2009)

I think you already know what this film is.....


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 18, 2009)

I think it's Lazycus' turn.

Aside from that, I don't think this film fits our "Back in Time" theme for the month.


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 18, 2009)

Oh Shit, i realized this for movies that are for movies are settled in the past.

Anyways, its "Bowling For Columbine"

EDIT: I got a film that takes place in 1972




Any Guesses?


----------



## Szyslak (May 18, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Oh Shit, i realized this for movies that are for movies are settled in the past.
> 
> Anyways, its "Bowling For Columbine"
> 
> ...


Vidboy, we always welcome new players to the game, but please go back and read the rules on the first page of the thread.  The person that guesses a movie correctly is the one who posts the next pic.  Right now it's Lazycus's turn to post a movie.  If you want to post a movie, you need to guess one correctly first.  

And if you do get a turn to post a movie, for this round, the movie needs to be set in an era before WWII.

Thanks.


----------



## Lazycus (May 19, 2009)




----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2009)

"It feels good to speak again"

Is it The Life Of Brian?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 19, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> "It feels good to speak again"
> 
> Is it The Life Of Brian?








 A MIRACLE! 

AND YOU ARE CORRECT!

(Follow the gourd!)


Scores

*TrolleyDave: 6*
Szyslak: 5
Blood Fetish: 4
Lazycus: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
p1ngpong: 3
Lee79: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
The Importance of Being Earnest
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
History of the World: Part 1
Army of Darkness
Alexander
Doctor Zhivago
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Plunkett & Macleane
Shogun Assassin
Lawrence of Arabia
Gandhi
The Seventh Seal
The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas
Blazing Saddles
Amadeus
Goin' South
Life of Brian


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2009)

A nice easy one!


----------



## Blood Fetish (May 19, 2009)

_The Ten Commandments_


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2009)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> _The Ten Commandments_



Yeah of course it is!

Scores

TrolleyDave: 6
Szyslak: 5
*Blood Fetish: 5*
Lazycus: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
p1ngpong: 3
Lee79: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
The Importance of Being Earnest
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
History of the World: Part 1
Army of Darkness
Alexander
Doctor Zhivago
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Plunkett & Macleane
Shogun Assassin
Lawrence of Arabia
Gandhi
The Seventh Seal
The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas
Blazing Saddles
Amadeus
Goin' South
Life of Brian
The Ten Commandments


----------



## Blood Fetish (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Smatchmo (May 20, 2009)

Land Before Time?


----------



## Blood Fetish (May 20, 2009)

Yessssss

Scores

TrolleyDave: 6
Szyslak: 5
Blood Fetish: 5
Lazycus: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
p1ngpong: 3
*Smatchmo: 1*
Lee79: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
The Importance of Being Earnest
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
History of the World: Part 1
Army of Darkness
Alexander
Doctor Zhivago
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Plunkett & Macleane
Shogun Assassin
Lawrence of Arabia
Gandhi
The Seventh Seal
The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas
Blazing Saddles
Amadeus
Goin' South
Life of Brian
The Ten Commandments
The Land Before Time


----------



## Szyslak (May 20, 2009)

Smatchmo, it's your turn to post a movie.  Please PM Blood Fetish with the answer.


----------



## Smatchmo (May 20, 2009)




----------



## p1ngpong (May 20, 2009)

edit: if its pre 1945 my mistake, it just really doesnt look pre 1945 to me


----------



## Smatchmo (May 20, 2009)

???
i did read the rules?


it's one of the main characters in a significant scene... it's set pre-1945... what rule did i'd go against?

edit-
a few more hints:


----------



## Smatchmo (May 21, 2009)

and if the first of the two pics doesn't help anyone, i'm afraid that anything more helpful would violate the "nothing too easy" rule.


----------



## Szyslak (May 21, 2009)

Victor Victoria


----------



## Smatchmo (May 21, 2009)

Victor Victoria is correct.

Scores

TrolleyDave: 6
*Szyslak: 6*
Blood Fetish: 5
Lazycus: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
p1ngpong: 3
Smatchmo: 1
Lee79: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
The Importance of Being Earnest
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
History of the World: Part 1
Army of Darkness
Alexander
Doctor Zhivago
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Plunkett & Macleane
Shogun Assassin
Lawrence of Arabia
Gandhi
The Seventh Seal
The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas
Blazing Saddles
Amadeus
Goin' South
Life of Brian
The Ten Commandments
The Land Before Time
Victor/Victoria


----------



## Szyslak (May 21, 2009)




----------



## Szyslak (May 22, 2009)

New pic, same movie:


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2009)

To Kill A Mockingbird?


----------



## Szyslak (May 22, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> To Kill A Mockingbird?


Correct!  Nice one.

Scores

*TrolleyDave: 7*
Szyslak: 6
Blood Fetish: 5
Lazycus: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
p1ngpong: 3
Smatchmo: 1
Lee79: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
The Importance of Being Earnest
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
History of the World: Part 1
Army of Darkness
Alexander
Doctor Zhivago
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Plunkett & Macleane
Shogun Assassin
Lawrence of Arabia
Gandhi
The Seventh Seal
The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas
Blazing Saddles
Amadeus
Goin' South
Life of Brian
The Ten Commandments
The Land Before Time
Victor/Victoria
To Kill a Mockingbird


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2009)

Great choice mate, fantastci film.

Next up (sorry for taking so long, been one of those days!)


----------



## Blood Fetish (May 22, 2009)

Ying xiong - Hero. Some awesomely choreographed fights in that movie.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2009)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Ying xiong - Hero. Some awesomely choreographed fights in that movie.



Correct!  I love the film, great fights, stunning visuals and a great fable.

Scores

TrolleyDave: 7
Szyslak: 6
*Blood Fetish: 6*
Lazycus: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
p1ngpong: 3
Smatchmo: 1
Lee79: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
The Importance of Being Earnest
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
History of the World: Part 1
Army of Darkness
Alexander
Doctor Zhivago
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Plunkett & Macleane
Shogun Assassin
Lawrence of Arabia
Gandhi
The Seventh Seal
The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas
Blazing Saddles
Amadeus
Goin' South
Life of Brian
The Ten Commandments
The Land Before Time
Victor/Victoria
To Kill a Mockingbird
Ying xiong (Hero)


----------



## Blood Fetish (May 22, 2009)

Oh snap


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 22, 2009)

I'm guessing The Good German?


----------



## Blood Fetish (May 22, 2009)

Nein!


----------



## Smatchmo (May 23, 2009)

Schindler's List?


----------



## Blood Fetish (May 23, 2009)

You got it.

Scores

TrolleyDave: 7
Szyslak: 6
Blood Fetish: 6
Lazycus: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 3
p1ngpong: 3
*Smatchmo: 2*
Lee79: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
The Importance of Being Earnest
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
History of the World: Part 1
Army of Darkness
Alexander
Doctor Zhivago
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Plunkett & Macleane
Shogun Assassin
Lawrence of Arabia
Gandhi
The Seventh Seal
The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas
Blazing Saddles
Amadeus
Goin' South
Life of Brian
The Ten Commandments
The Land Before Time
Victor/Victoria
To Kill a Mockingbird
Ying xiong (Hero)
Schindler's List


----------



## Smatchmo (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Szyslak (May 24, 2009)

Time for a hint, or another picture from the same movie Smatchmo.


----------



## Smatchmo (May 24, 2009)

Wilbur Post illegally teaches evolution, snarky tap dancer terrorizes town, prophet from Nebraska espouses the Gospel according to Brady...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 24, 2009)

Inherit the Wind?


----------



## Smatchmo (May 24, 2009)

Inherit the Wind  is the movie.

Scores

TrolleyDave: 7
Szyslak: 6
Blood Fetish: 6
Lazycus: 3
*Vulpes Abnocto: 4*
p1ngpong: 3
Smatchmo: 2
Lee79: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
The Importance of Being Earnest
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
History of the World: Part 1
Army of Darkness
Alexander
Doctor Zhivago
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Plunkett & Macleane
Shogun Assassin
Lawrence of Arabia
Gandhi
The Seventh Seal
The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas
Blazing Saddles
Amadeus
Goin' South
Life of Brian
The Ten Commandments
The Land Before Time
Victor/Victoria
To Kill a Mockingbird
Ying xiong (Hero)
Schindler's List
Inherit the Wind


[/quote]


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 24, 2009)

Edited first photo to remove actor's name.
Second photo is to show actor's face.


*EDIT:* I've noticed a discrepency as to what the actual name of this movie is.
There are three acceptable English titles.


Spoiler: hint inside



One might say a _trinity_ of titles.



2nd EDIT: M'kay peeps. One last photo hint, and then I can't provide any more.
There don't seem to be many pics available for this spaghetti western.


----------



## Szyslak (May 26, 2009)

I honestly don't know what Terence Hill movie that is, but based on your hints, I'll guess _They Call Me Trinity_.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 26, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> I honestly don't know what Terence Hill movie that is, but based on your hints, I'll guess _They Call Me Trinity_.



Good guess, since you are correct! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores

*Szyslak: 7*
TrolleyDave: 7
Blood Fetish: 6
Lazycus: 3
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
p1ngpong: 3
Smatchmo: 2
Lee79: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
The Importance of Being Earnest
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
History of the World: Part 1
Army of Darkness
Alexander
Doctor Zhivago
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Plunkett & Macleane
Shogun Assassin
Lawrence of Arabia
Gandhi
The Seventh Seal
The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas
Blazing Saddles
Amadeus
Goin' South
Life of Brian
The Ten Commandments
The Land Before Time
Victor/Victoria
To Kill a Mockingbird
Ying xiong (Hero)
Schindler's List
Inherit the Wind
They Call Me Trinity (Lo chiamavano Trinità)


----------



## Szyslak (May 26, 2009)

Next film:


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2009)

Chariots of Fire?


----------



## Szyslak (May 26, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Chariots of Fire?


You're right of course, TD!

Scores

*TrolleyDave: 8*
Szyslak: 7
Blood Fetish: 6
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
Lazycus: 3
p1ngpong: 3
Smatchmo: 2
Lee79: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
The Importance of Being Earnest
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
History of the World: Part 1
Army of Darkness
Alexander
Doctor Zhivago
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Plunkett & Macleane
Shogun Assassin
Lawrence of Arabia
Gandhi
The Seventh Seal
The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas
Blazing Saddles
Amadeus
Goin' South
Life of Brian
The Ten Commandments
The Land Before Time
Victor/Victoria
To Kill a Mockingbird
Ying xiong (Hero)
Schindler's List
Inherit the Wind
They Call Me Trinity (Lo chiamavano Trinità) 
Chariots of Fire


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2009)

Great film, I've still got the orignal tape of the soundtrack somewhere!

Next up :


----------



## Blood Fetish (May 26, 2009)

Uma Thurman was smoking hot in this. The Adventures of Baron Munchausen.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2009)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Uma Thurman was smoking hot in this. The Adventures of Baron Munchausen.



Both of those statements are correct!

Scores

TrolleyDave: 8
Szyslak: 7
*Blood Fetish: 7*
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
Lazycus: 3
p1ngpong: 3
Smatchmo: 2
Lee79: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
The Importance of Being Earnest
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
History of the World: Part 1
Army of Darkness
Alexander
Doctor Zhivago
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Plunkett & Macleane
Shogun Assassin
Lawrence of Arabia
Gandhi
The Seventh Seal
The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas
Blazing Saddles
Amadeus
Goin' South
Life of Brian
The Ten Commandments
The Land Before Time
Victor/Victoria
To Kill a Mockingbird
Ying xiong (Hero)
Schindler's List
Inherit the Wind
They Call Me Trinity (Lo chiamavano Trinità) 
Chariots of Fire
The Adventures of Baron Munchausen


----------



## Blood Fetish (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Blood Fetish (May 28, 2009)

Here's another hint:


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 29, 2009)

I don't know what it is.....

but it's quite pretty.

More hints plz?


----------



## Lazycus (May 29, 2009)

"The Fall"


----------



## Blood Fetish (May 29, 2009)

Yes. I was coming here to post a couple more hints, since I thought I might have broken the game. Good catch. A very good movie. By the guy who did The Cell.

Scores

TrolleyDave: 8
Szyslak: 7
Blood Fetish: 7
*Lazycus: 4*
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
p1ngpong: 3
Smatchmo: 2
Lee79: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
The Importance of Being Earnest
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
History of the World: Part 1
Army of Darkness
Alexander
Doctor Zhivago
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Plunkett & Macleane
Shogun Assassin
Lawrence of Arabia
Gandhi
The Seventh Seal
The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas
Blazing Saddles
Amadeus
Goin' South
Life of Brian
The Ten Commandments
The Land Before Time
Victor/Victoria
To Kill a Mockingbird
Ying xiong (Hero)
Schindler's List
Inherit the Wind
They Call Me Trinity (Lo chiamavano Trinità) 
Chariots of Fire
The Adventures of Baron Munchausen
The Fall


----------



## Lazycus (May 30, 2009)




----------



## Smatchmo (May 30, 2009)

the patriot?


----------



## Lazycus (May 30, 2009)

Correct!  I promise a difficulty increase next time.

Scores

TrolleyDave: 8
Szyslak: 7
Blood Fetish: 7
Lazycus: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
p1ngpong: 3
*Smatchmo: 3*
Lee79: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
The Importance of Being Earnest
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
History of the World: Part 1
Army of Darkness
Alexander
Doctor Zhivago
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Plunkett & Macleane
Shogun Assassin
Lawrence of Arabia
Gandhi
The Seventh Seal
The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas
Blazing Saddles
Amadeus
Goin' South
Life of Brian
The Ten Commandments
The Land Before Time
Victor/Victoria
To Kill a Mockingbird
Ying xiong (Hero)
Schindler's List
Inherit the Wind
They Call Me Trinity (Lo chiamavano Trinità) 
Chariots of Fire
The Adventures of Baron Munchausen
The Fall
The Patriot


----------



## Smatchmo (May 30, 2009)




----------



## TrolleyDave (May 30, 2009)

Ladyhawke?


----------



## Smatchmo (May 30, 2009)

Correct, sir!
Scores

*TrolleyDave: 8*
Szyslak: 7
Blood Fetish: 7
Lazycus: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
p1ngpong: 3
Smatchmo: 3
Lee79: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
The Importance of Being Earnest
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
History of the World: Part 1
Army of Darkness
Alexander
Doctor Zhivago
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Plunkett & Macleane
Shogun Assassin
Lawrence of Arabia
Gandhi
The Seventh Seal
The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas
Blazing Saddles
Amadeus
Goin' South
Life of Brian
The Ten Commandments
The Land Before Time
Victor/Victoria
To Kill a Mockingbird
Ying xiong (Hero)
Schindler's List
Inherit the Wind
They Call Me Trinity (Lo chiamavano Trinità) 
Chariots of Fire
The Adventures of Baron Munchausen
The Fall
The Patriot
Ladyhawke


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2009)

Great film!

Next up :


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 1, 2009)

This round ends after today, so let's see if we can get a couple more movies in.

TD, how 'bout a hint.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2009)

Not a problem Syzzie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is the third (and weakest) film in a Canadian horror trilogy.

Tried to come up with a cryptic clue but the best I could think of was "The biscuits back!".


----------



## Depravo (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2009)

He's right Krug! (No bonus points for guessing what film that line's from, but you will get an internet cookie!)

Scores

TrolleyDave: 8
Szyslak: 7
Blood Fetish: 7
Lazycus: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
p1ngpong: 3
Smatchmo: 3
Lee79: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1
*Depravo: 1*



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
The Importance of Being Earnest
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
History of the World: Part 1
Army of Darkness
Alexander
Doctor Zhivago
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Plunkett & Macleane
Shogun Assassin
Lawrence of Arabia
Gandhi
The Seventh Seal
The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas
Blazing Saddles
Amadeus
Goin' South
Life of Brian
The Ten Commandments
The Land Before Time
Victor/Victoria
To Kill a Mockingbird
Ying xiong (Hero)
Schindler's List
Inherit the Wind
They Call Me Trinity (Lo chiamavano Trinità) 
Chariots of Fire
The Adventures of Baron Munchausen
The Fall
The Patriot
Ladyhawke
Ginger Snaps Back: The Beginning


----------



## Lazycus (Jun 2, 2009)

You should have 9 TrolleyDave, your score got bolded last time but not updated.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 2, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> You should have 9 TrolleyDave, your score got bolded last time but not updated.



It doesn't really matter all that much, but cheers for looking out for us!


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 2, 2009)

This round has drawn to a close, folks, and the well deserving winner is *TrolleyDave*!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Good round everyone! 

TD will be the judge of the next round.  To make suggestions for the theme of the next round, or to bring up any ideas about the game itself, head on over to the discussion thread:

Name the Movie Discussion Thread

Once a theme is determined, TD will start the next round, so keep your eyes peeled.  

Final Scores

*TrolleyDave: 9*
Szyslak: 7
Blood Fetish: 7
Lazycus: 4
Vulpes Abnocto: 4
p1ngpong: 3
Smatchmo: 3
Lee79: 1
tinymonkeyt: 1
El-ahrairah: 1
trueislander: 1
Luigi F Mario: 1
Depravo: 1



Spoiler: Movies posted this round




Kingdom of Heaven
Amistad
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
3:10 to Yuma
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Seven Samurai
Troy
House of Flying Daggers
Glory
Gladiator
The Last Samurai
The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
The Prestige
The Importance of Being Earnest
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
History of the World: Part 1
Army of Darkness
Alexander
Doctor Zhivago
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Plunkett & Macleane
Shogun Assassin
Lawrence of Arabia
Gandhi
The Seventh Seal
The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas
Blazing Saddles
Amadeus
Goin' South
Life of Brian
The Ten Commandments
The Land Before Time
Victor/Victoria
To Kill a Mockingbird
Ying xiong (Hero)
Schindler's List
Inherit the Wind
They Call Me Trinity (Lo chiamavano Trinità) 
Chariots of Fire
The Adventures of Baron Munchausen
The Fall
The Patriot
Ladyhawke
Ginger Snaps Back: The Beginning


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 3, 2009)

Cheers Syzzie mate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I enjoyed that round, you had to think to choose a film to post and people posted a few films I hadn't seen or hadn't seen in a while.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jun 3, 2009)

Horay!


----------

